# Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen



## Forelle2000 (12. Juli 2018)

Ich staune, dass dazu hier nichts kommt. Dann starte ich halt das Thema

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...en-wieder-wolfsbarsche-entnehmen-duerfen.html


----------



## LexLegis (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich staune, dass dazu hier nichts kommt. Dann starte ich halt das Thema
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...en-wieder-wolfsbarsche-entnehmen-duerfen.html




Ich staune wenig,


positive Verbandsarbeit und das Engagement für Angler von 



Frau Doktor Kasan wird von gewisser Seite hier weiterhin gern ignoriert.




Die Nutzung des Wolfbarsches ist mit der Entnahme von einem Tier pro Tag durch Angler mindestens zu ermöglichen.


Die Berufsfischerei und auch die Nebenerwerbsfischerei sind da ganz andere Kaliber.


LL


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



bastido schrieb:


> Ihr beiden Stauner, liegt eventuell daran, dass die wieder gnadenlos schnell waren.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312218&highlight=Wolfsbarsch




Oder es liegt daran, dass man lediglich eine Maßnahme der EAA kommentiert und damit nicht wirklich etwas am Hut hat...

Der Wolfsbarsch spielt in Deutschland für den Angeltourismus / für uns Angler eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Der Schwerpunkt liegt ganz klar beim Dorsch/ Plattfisch/ Mefo/ Lachs und teilweise noch Hering und Makrele.

Daran erkennt man, dass es sich hierbei um eine Aktivität der EAA handelt, denn in anderen Ländern steht der Wolfsbarsch im Gegensatz zum Dorsch bei Anglern viel höher im Kurs. Ich denke aus diesem Grund hat man von der EAA auch nicht viel zum Baglimit beim Dorsch vernehmen können.

Beginnt man jetzt etwa beim DAFV die Arbeit von Thünen und ICES in Frage zu stellen? Zitat "Ein Faux-pas wie beim Wolfsbarsch könnte jetzt auch andere Zahlen wieder deutlich stärker in Frage stellen." 

Ob in Frage stellen oder nicht- wir Angler haben keine anderen Zahlen und müssen diese erst einmal akzeptieren. Somit können wir doch nur anhand der vorliegenden Zahlen unsere Argumente gegen Einschränkungen aufbauen. Eine Diskussion über die Zahlen der Wissenschaft bringt uns keinen Schritt weiter, eher im Gegenteil. Denn wenn die Zahlen grundsätzlich in Frage gestellt werden, bedeutet das unter Umständen auch eine Erhöhung der Fischereiquote und eine Verschlechterung der Bestände.

Ich denke es wäre notwendig gewesen, auf die "falschen Zahlen" deutlich intensiver einzugehen und das darzustellen.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Merklich wird doch wieder nur offen erkennbar versucht eine Aktion der EAA für sich selbst zu nutzen, um daraus den Anschein einer Tätigkeitsentfaltung im Sinne der Angler zu generieren.     Es stellt auch keine große Rocharde dar, wenn man im Anschluß an die Arbeit anderer dann etwas bloß auf der Website fordert.    Gäääähn!    Wo ist das eigene unterstützende Schreiben des DAFV in dieser Sache an Frau Glöckner?  Und tatsächlich, in Deutschland gibt es drängendere Probleme als den Wolfsbarsch!


----------



## Forelle2000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Na ja, da der DAFV mit den mitgliederstärksten Verband in der EAA stellt, sind Aktionen der EAA (ob schlecht oder gut) auch eng mit dem DAFV verbunden. 
Wenn man nichts veröffentlicht, ist man faul und untätig, wenn man was veröffentlich, hechelt man nach Lob. Alles klar. Gähn....


----------



## smithie (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Das heißt, wenn der DAFV was tut, könnte sich das jeder DAFV-Landesverband auch auf seine Fahne schreiben, weil sie ja Mitglied im DAFV sind?


Eigenartige Argumentation...


----------



## Forelle2000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



smithie schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn der DAFV was tut, könnte sich das jeder DAFV-Landesverband auch auf seine Fahne schreiben, weil sie ja Mitglied im DAFV sind?
> 
> 
> Eigenartige Argumentation...


Ja, sehe ich genau so. Die Landesmitgliedsverbände gestalten mit der Wahl der Funktionäre im DAFV und mit ihren Einfluss im Verband selbst den Bundesverband. Wer sonst? 
 Das Präsidium und die Geschäftsstelle ist doch kein leer im Raum agierendes Instrument. 
 Erfolg und auch Misserfolg des Bundesverbandes ist mit das Ergebnis der Politik der Landesverbände.


----------



## bombe20 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



LexLegis schrieb:


> positive Verbandsarbeit und das Engagement für Angler von Frau Doktor Kasan


untätigkeit und leistungslos geld kassieren trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Moringotho (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, da der DAFV mit den mitgliederstärksten Verband in der EAA stellt, sind Aktionen der EAA (ob schlecht oder gut) auch eng mit dem DAFV verbunden.
> Wenn man nichts veröffentlicht, ist man faul und untätig, wenn man was veröffentlich, hechelt man nach Lob. Alles klar. Gähn....



sers,

der war mal richtig gut...
lange nicht mehr so geschmunzelt.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



smithie schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn der DAFV was tut, könnte sich das jeder DAFV-Landesverband auch auf seine Fahne schreiben, weil sie ja Mitglied im DAFV sind?


Man kann durchaus so argumentieren, da stimme ich Forelle2000 zu.

Dann muss dies aber natürlich auch für all die Dinge gelten, die der DAFV nicht oder schlecht macht!
Zumindest mit dem Zusatz, _"wir konnten uns mit unserer Vorstellung nicht durchsetzen, dass er dies macht/besser macht"_.

Und _Up-Down_ funktioniert es nicht. Trotzdem brüstet sich der DAFV gern & meistens mit Dingen, die einer seiner Mitgliedsverbände gemacht hat.


Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Die Forderung der EAA finde ich erfreulich.
Dass sich der DAFV sich dafür ausspricht auch.
Deutlich erfreulicher wäre, wenn er sich für die Gleichstellung mit anderen Anglern in der EU stark machen würde, die trotz Entnahmeverbot auf Wolfsbarsch angeln und diese dann releasen dürfen!
Und wenn er letzteren Punkt mit seinen betroffenen Mitgliedsverbänden abstimmt und diese sich ebenfalls für das von der EU angedachte (reinrassige) C&R stark machen würden.

Aber da sind wir schon wieder bei 
_"kriegen sie ums verrecken nicht hin"._


----------



## belgischerAngler (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Schön, dass hier wieder alle zur eigentlichen Sache beitragen . 

Zum Thema: da dürfen wir uns auch sehr bei den französischen Kollegen bedanken, die über viele Repräsentanten Druck auf diverse Mitglieder im EP und in der eigenen Regierung ausgeübt haben. Was dann letztlich auch einen saftigen Brief von Landwirtschaftsminister Stéphane Travert an die Kommission zur Folge hatte. Wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin waren die falschen Zahlen zu nicht unbedeutenden Stücken durch die Arbeit des frz. IFREMER Instituts bedingt...

Wie dem auch sei... schön, dass sich hier zumindest in Teilen die Vernunft in der Sache durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin waren die falschen Zahlen zu nicht unbedeutenden Stücken durch die Arbeit des frz. IFREMER Instituts bedingt...



Und da bin ich wieder bei meiner Aussage von vor ein paar Tagen- es sind die Franzosen, die in der EU eine starke Rolle einnehmen und sich leider nur für die Fischerei stark machen. Wenn dann "aus Versehen" - und die Aussage vonn Dir wurde mir auch so genannt - von den Franzosen falsche Zahlen zum Nachteil der Angler veröffentlicht werden, hat das für mich mal wieder einen faden (lobbyistischen) Beigeschmack!


----------



## belgischerAngler (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und da bin ich wieder bei meiner Aussage von vor ein paar Tagen- es sind die Franzosen, die in der EU eine starke Rolle einnehmen und sich leider nur für die Fischerei stark machen.



Die Probleme mit den IFREMER Zahlen sind schon länger bekannt, vielleicht auch wenig verwunderlich bei einem bis vor recht kurzer Zeit kaum erforschtem Fischbestand.

Trotzdem ist es erfreulich, dass die Politik hier auf Druck von Unten reagiert. Und der frz. Agrarminister ist auf dem EU Parkett nicht irgendein Heiopei. Hoffen wir, dass es jetzt auch schnell eine Entscheidung in Brüssel gibt. Dazu habe ich nämlich noch nichts gefunden. 

Übrigens: Soweit ich die Debatte richtig mitbekommen habe wehrt sich die Anglerschaft in Frankreich wesentlich weniger dagegen in die GFP aufgenommen zu werden, eben um einen besseren Zugang zu den wichtigen Gremien zu erhalten und zu vermeiden, dass über den eigenen Kopf hinwegentschieden wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Übrigens: Soweit ich die Debatte richtig mitbekommen habe wehrt sich die Anglerschaft in Frankreich wesentlich weniger dagegen in die GFP aufgenommen zu werden, eben um einen besseren Zugang zu den wichtigen Gremien zu erhalten und zu vermeiden, dass über den eigenen Kopf hinwegentschieden wird.



Ich habe bereist vor Monaten darauf hingewiesen, dass es auch positive Seiten bei der Aufnahme in die CFP geben kann. Eine wichtige Voraussetzung hierfür ist eine vernünftige Anglervertretung für uns deutsche Angler, keine inkompetenten Naturschützer!

Die "Leistung" des DAFV spiegeln die Befürworter hier ja deutlich wieder. Man verweist auf eine PM, mit der der DAFV eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas am Hut hat. Also wird hier versucht eine PM als Leistung des DAFV zu verkaufen.

Anscheinend ist die DAFV Seite "down". Ansonsten hätte ich hier gerne mal die PM des DAFV zur Anglerdemo 2.0 verlinkt. Da war der DAFV mit einer Person anwesend, hat dazu eine PM veröffentlicht- also ist ANGLERDEMO gute Arbeit des DAFV und der DAFV dafür verantwortlich? 

Da kann ich mit Sicherheit verneinen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Geht wieder, haben aber alle Meldungen zu Anglerdemo von der Seite genommen :q. Ein Plakat haben Sie aber vergessen. Also ist der DAFV jetzt für Anglerdemo verantwortlich?

https://archiv.dafv.de/files/A4_Plakat_Bootsdemo_hires.pdf

Mal schauen wann sie das Plakat von der Seite nehmen...:q


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Das Grundproblem ist grundsätzlicher Natur:
Ja, ab und zu gelingt dem DAFV tatsächlich ein Text bei dem man nicht sofort die Tischplatte mit der Stirn verbeult, z.B. der zum Aalfangverbot.


Nur:
was nützt es, einen Text auf'ne Homepage zu stellen oder einen Brief zu verschicken?
*Lobbyismus geht anders!*
Das haben sie bis heute weder angepackt noch überhaupt verstanden, wie man das macht.
*Wir brauchen etwas anderes!*



Man kann sich doch keine Organisation halten & ihr jährlich ü1Mio€ hinten rein stecken, um am Ende zwischen unglaublich viel Murks auch mal ein nicht völlig misslungenes Schriftstück heraus zu bekommen.
Das ist Wahnsinn!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lobbyismus geht anders!



Vergiss Lobbyismus zum Angeln in Deutschland ganz einfach.

Mein Verein (und Nachbarvereine) kämpft aktuell damit, dass kommerzielle Unternehmen unseren Abschnitt eines Fließgewässers für Freizeitaktivitäten nutzen wollen, die dem Angeln ziemlich krass entgegenstehen. Die Stadt reagiert achselzuckend, keinerlei Unterstützung für die Angler absehbar.

Ganz anders sah das aus, als wir den örtlichen NABU informiert haben. Sofort Kniefall, war ja alles nicht so gemeint. 

Ja, mein Verein sucht hier die Allianz mit dem NABU und fährt damit bisher nicht schlecht. Angler interessieren in Deutschland keine Sau, Naturschutzverbände finden sofort Gehör.

Es kotzt mich an, aber so ist die Realität.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Sich mit dem Nabu samt seiner finanziellen Potenz vergleichen zu wollen, wäre auch vermessen. Mini-David vs Mega-Goliath.
(Mit vielen regionalen gruppen kann man ja auch ganz gut; auch bei denen sind's eher die Dachverbände...  )

Aber die sind ja auch nicht auf einmal da gewesen.
Über Jahrzehnte haben sie sich aufgebaut, die gesellschaftliche & politische Stimmung massiv gelenkt.
Und Anglers haben gepennt und sind deren Ideologie nachgerannt.
Wir zahlen heut die Zeche für das Agieren & Nicht-Agieren des VDSF der letzten Jahrzehnte. Der DAFV ist nur der Wurmfortsatz.

Ohne funktionierenden Lobbyismus ist Angelei in D irgendwann gewesen, da bin ich mir recht sicher.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich staune, dass dazu hier nichts kommt. Dann starte ich halt das Thema
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...en-wieder-wolfsbarsche-entnehmen-duerfen.html


 Da widerspricht aber jemand der DAFV-Meldung, dass die EAA sich den Heldenmantel umlegen sollte...
http://wolfsbarsch.info/da-ist-wohl-was-im-busch/


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Hallo,

war es anders zu erwarten ? Noch nicht mal lügen und manipulieren kriegen die hin - ausser bei ihren Jüngern.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Na also, Veranlasser war tatsächlich der Sportvisserij Nederland!

Die Iniative hätte somit auch vom DAFV ausgehen können! Andere zeigen dem DAFV weiterhin wie es im Interesse der Angler und der Umwelt geht!

Damit ist der DAFV seine aufgesuchten und angehängten Fremdfedern wieder los, mit denen er sich schmücken wollte und steht wieder so da, wie er sich selbst kleidet......als gerupfte hässliche Krähe!

Der Vorgang ist mal wieder eine herrliche Lachnummer!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Noch stehen ja nur die Widersprüche im Raum.
Andere schreiben den Franzosen die Initiative zu.
Wir gucken mal, ob wir Näheres raus kriegen.


Deep Down schrieb:


> Damit ist der DAFV seine aufgesuchten und angehängten Fremdfedern wieder los,...



Das ist leider weniger der Fall, denn für diese Art "Legendenbildung" ist der DAFV ja bekannt,
siehe "Baglimit 2016 verhindert", "wir unterstützen Anglerdemo", ...
Die angebundenen LV-Präsis werden es auf Sitzungen wieder & wieder vom Podium runterbeten - und was die sagen, wird doch wohl richtig sein.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Was ist denn eigentlich passiert? Es gibt ein schwachsinniges Verbot und die europäische Anglervertretung spricht sich dagegen aus. Es gibt keinen neuen Sachstand oder habe ich etwas verpasst? Viel Wind um wenig, würde ich sagen ...


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Georg, eben, es ist noch gar nix passiert, außer das wer auch immer aktiv geworden ist.
Aber es wird eben auch sofort als


LexLegis schrieb:


> positive Verbandsarbeit und das Engagement für Angler von
> Frau Doktor Kasan


verkauft.

Dazu akzeptiert, unterstützt der DAFV die bescheuerten Gesetze bei uns, die die EU-C&R-Regelung bei uns faktisch zum Angelverbot für WoBas machen.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Genau und um das Aufdecken dieser Märchenerzählungen vom DAFV geht es hier....wieder einmal!


----------



## Forelle2000 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Hier wirft sich niemand den Heldenmantel um. Es ging um eine Pressemeldung zum Thema Wolfsbarsch bezüglich der Aktivitäten der EEA, nicht mehr und weniger
Reaktionen hier:
1. Na und, der DAFV ist trotzdem doof
2. Das waren die Franzosen 
3. Nein die Niederländer 
4. Ist doch gar nix passiert, wieso reden wir darüber.?

Ich fand den Inhalt der Meldung interessant. ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> 1. Na und, der DAFV ist trotzdem doof



Was bitte erwartest du?

Ein Fußballer macht 2 schlechte Spiele und steht im Kreuzfeuer. Wenn ich bei der Arbeit drei Fehler mache, bin ich weg vom Fenster. Wenn ich beim Wettkampf Fehler mache, wechselt man mich aus.

Und der DAFV soll jetzt nach *fast 5 Jahren Stillstand* wegen einem Aufflackern in den Himmel gehoben werden? Ich kann auch Zeitungsartikel verlinken und mich danach rühmen, es würde meine Arbeit sein. Die Nummer funktioniert aber nicht.

Der DAFV hat sich selbst in diese Position manövriert, daran sind doch nicht die User im AB schuld. Ich mach dir einen Vorschlag, liste doch mal auf, was erreicht wurde.


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Hallo,




> Ich mach dir einen Vorschlag, liste doch mal auf, was erreicht wurde.




Hab ich auch schon vor 6 Wochen angeregt .... überlegt wohl noch immer #c


----------



## Forelle2000 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Es ging um eine Info zum Wolfsbarsch...und nicht zum Thema: Wie finde ich den DAFV.  Weder habe ich hier den Verband gelobt noch getadelt.
Das es bei manchen nur schwarz weiß gibt, nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Forelle2000 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Mit bestimmten Leuten über den Vorteil eines gesamtdeutschen Verbandes zu reden und über die Fehler der letzten 4 Jahre zu diskutieren ist so sinnvoll wie im katholischen Priesterseminar einen Vortrag über Verhütung zu halten. Es ist unnütz und nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es ging um eine Info zum Wolfsbarsch...und nicht zum Thema: Wie finde ich den DAFV.  Weder habe ich hier den Verband gelobt noch getadelt.
> Das es bei manchen nur schwarz weiß gibt, nicht mein Ding.



Und wenn der DAFV als Thema auftritt, wird auch dessen wirken beleuchtet. Ich kann natürlich als Ausrede mich auf einen engen Rahmen begrenzen und jedes mal die Leistung offen stehen lassen, die Erbracht wurde. Du flüchtest in deiner Argumentation einfach. Die Liste bleibt weiß.

Noch dazu wurde der Thread schon diskutiert, du hast ihn einfach mit dem Verweis zum DAFV aufgemacht. Dir mag das alles nicht passen, aber:

Schwarz/Weißes Denken auf der emotionalen Ebene ist immer doof. Bei einer Analyse zur Leistung, dem Wirken, der Effizienz reichen halt simple Parameter. 

Nicht mein Ding, wenn man die Gefühltswelt bei einem Verband einbringt und nicht nach Schwarz/Weiß sortieren kann.

Und während ich diesen Post eintrage, kommst du zeitgleich mit diesem Ding um die Ecke. Du bestätigst doch die Annahme. Du kannst innerhalb weniger Minuten uns alle Widerlegen, stattdessen:



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mit bestimmten Leuten über den Vorteil eines gesamtdeutschen Verbandes zu reden und über die Fehler der letzten 4 Jahre zu diskutieren ist so sinnvoll wie im katholischen Priesterseminar einen Vortrag über Verhütung zu halten. Es ist unnütz und nicht sinnvoll.



Und dann sich wundern.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Inhalt der Meldung interessant. ...


Ich auch. |rolleyes



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Hier wirft sich niemand den Heldenmantel um.  Es ging um eine Pressemeldung zum Thema Wolfsbarsch bezüglich der  Aktivitäten der EEA, nicht mehr und weniger


Reaktionen hier:
_(von jemand anders, nicht von dir)_



LexLegis schrieb:


> positive Verbandsarbeit und das Engagement für Angler von
> Frau Doktor Kasan


 Weitere Reaktionen hier:
_(von Leuten die die Meldung analysieren und in Zusammenhang mit der Gesamtproblematik & dem DAFV bringen)_
Hinterfragen:_
_- wer hat denn da wirklich was gemacht?
- was bedeutet das?
- was hat der DAFV konkret damit zu tun?
- was hätte dieser machen können, sollen, müssen?
Also alles, was jeder Leser mit einer Presse-Meldung machen sollte. Medikenkompetenz, das lent man in der Schule, irgendwo 7-9 Klasse.

Und dazu wird Meinung gebildet & diskutiert.
Genau dazu ist ein Forum da.

Dass da die Note 'mangelhaft minus' bei raus kommt, liegt evtl. nicht an den Leuten oder auch nicht an der PM,
sondern an dem Ergebnis, welches bei der o.g. Analyse raus kommt 
und an der Meinung, die die überwiegende Mehrheit hier _(viell. sogar die überwiegende Mehrheit alle Angler?)_ vom DAFV hat.



Sollte einem Präsidiumsmitglied dieser Organisation zu denken geben.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich finde es ok, dass die PM veröffentlicht wurde. Ich finde den Inhalt nur nicht allzu spannend. Und dass der DAFV es so klingen lässt, als habe er da selber was gerissen, ist zwar ungeschickt, aber eigentlich auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Hätte er an anderer Stelle Erfolge vorzuweisen bzw. das Vertrauen der Basis, würde das niemand groß erwähnen. So aber kann ich es gut nachvollziehen, dass sich hier einige aufregen. Das, was der DAFV dringender braucht als die Luft zum Atmen, sind greifbare Erfolge. Nur so könnte er sich wieder etwas Handlungsspielraum verschaffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angler sollen wieder Wolfsbarsch entnehmen dürfen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das, was der DAFV dringender braucht als die Luft zum Atmen, sind greifbare Erfolge.



Ja, aber nicht so! Würden die nach 5 Jahren mit der Arbeit für Angler endlich beginnen, könnten sich tatsächlich auch mal Erfolge einstellen. So wird das halt nichts....


----------

